

Comprehensive Chromebook developer setup guide - afaqurk
http://afaqurk.github.io/chromeos-developer-setup/

======
joshrotenberg
I've been using an HP Chromebook 14 for about a week as a development (and
personal) machine, and so far I'm pretty happy with it. I keep meaning to
write something up, but this post is a good starting point. I went with
crouton (option 3) and for someone like me who uses a browser and a terminal,
this is a great way to go for the price.

You might add a 3.5: crouton without running a full X/Ubuntu setup and just
using 'enter-chroot' (instead of startunity/startxfce) paired with the Crosh
Window Chrome app gives you the ability to have terminals open without running
a full separate X instance to switch between. This is what I've been doing for
the most part. The Chromebook's full screen toggle button and alt-tabbing
makes switching between terminals and the browser really fast as well.

